# P0106 and P2432 codes replacing 1/2 sensor didn't fix it



## annerajb (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello,

I been getting this Secondary Air Injection system code for a while. 
Since it was a short to ground I figure it be a clear case of replacing it but after replacing and clearing DTC I am still getting it.
P0106 is also showing up and the P2432 still shows up.
I read there are two secondary air injection sensors I replaced the top one that is besides the battery.
Where is the other one located, any idea for the P0106 Error and what could be causing it?

Thanks

```
Chassis Type: AJ (6N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 17 19 25 2E 56 77

VIN: 3vwdz7aXXXXXXXX   

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBU)       Labels: 07K-906-055-CBT.clb
   Part No SW: 07K 906 055 CP    HW: 07K 906 055 
   Component: 2,5l R5/4V      G01 5872  
   Revision: T4H04---    Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 0000075
   Shop #: WSC 04200 444 124025
   VCID: 7EF318732902AEEEE6F-802B

2 Faults Found:
009266 - Secondary. Air Inj. Sys. Flow/Pressure Sens Bank 1 
               P2432 - 000 - Short to Ground - MIL ON
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 11100000
                    Fault Priority: 0
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 255
                    Mileage: 99341 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2044.14.31
                    Time: 05:28:39

             Freeze Frame:
                    RPM: 0 /min
                    Load: 0.0 %
                    Speed: 0.0 km/h
                    Temperature: 66.0°C
                    Temperature: 38.0°C
                    Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
                    Voltage: 12.192 V

000262 - Manifold / Barometric Pressure Sensor (G71) / (F96) 
               P0106 - 000 - Implausible Signal - MIL ON
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 11100000
                    Fault Priority: 0
                    Fault Frequency: 53
                    Reset counter: 255
                    Mileage: 99469 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2045.14.05
                    Time: 01:43:53

             Freeze Frame:
                    RPM: 1853 /min
                    Load: 21.6 %
                    Speed: 92.0 km/h
                    Temperature: 90.0°C
                    Temperature: 52.0°C
                    Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
                    Voltage: 13.716 V

Readiness: 0000 1000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans        Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
   Part No SW: 09G 927 750 LF    HW: 09G 927 750 LF
   Component: AQ 250 6F           1741  
   Revision: 00H90000    Serial number:               
   Coding: 0000840
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 800FE68BD3F6581E143-80D5

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
            013 - Check DTC Memory
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 0
                    Mileage: 26939 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2015.14.18
                    Time: 23:21:35


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104)       Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BC    HW: 1K0 907 379 BC
   Component: ESP MK60EC1   H30 0106  
   Revision: 00H30001    
   Coding: B14B440C492308018D1022E8921F1061A70000
   Shop #: WSC 04200 444 124025
   VCID: 74E73A5BD74EF4BE80B-8021

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
            013 - Check DTC Memory
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101101
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 89
                    Mileage: 105486 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2047.14.22
                    Time: 09:07:46

             Freeze Frame:
                    Count: 0
                    Count: 14
                    Count: 12544
                    Count: 8193
                    Count: 43776
                    Count: 5120
                    Count: 65281
                    Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: 5C0-820-047.clb
   Part No SW: 5C0 820 047 L    HW: 5C0 820 047 L
   Component: J301  Klimaanlage   0103  
   Revision: 2000908S    Serial number: 00000000070298
   Shop #: WSC 07807 444 11098
   VCID: 29591B2F800CF956E3D-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: 6R0-937-08x-09.clb
   Part No SW: 5C0 937 087 C    HW: 5C0 937 087 A
   Component: BCM25 JLB H3  H66 0226  
   Revision: B2066001    Serial number: 03311039110809
   Coding: 73994B1808AB0B0000382000340884C500C2502E60000000300000000000
   Shop #: WSC 04200 444 124025
   VCID: 2D51EF3F74E4E5760F5-8078

   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 801 M    HW: 6R0 959 801 M  Labels: 6R0-959-801.CLB
   Component: J386__TSG_FT  002 3462 
   Coding: 820000

   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 802 P    HW: 6R0 959 802 P  Labels: 6R0-959-802.CLB
   Component: J387__TSG_BT  002 3462 
   Coding: 820000

   Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542     HW: 5K0 959 542 
   Component: E221__MFL-TAS  H05 0010 
   Coding: 020000

   Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 811 D    HW: 6R0 959 811 D
   Component: J388__TSG_HL  002 3462 
   Coding: 800000

   Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 812 D    HW: 6R0 959 812 D
   Component: J389__TSG_HR  002 3462 
   Coding: 800000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234)       Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
   Part No SW: 5C0 959 655     HW: 5C0 959 655 
   Component: AirbagVW10G   012 0805  
   Serial number: 003END07TJU9  
   Coding: 00003232
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01017
   ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW01.rod
   VCID: EFEDB53736685766FD9-80BA

   Seat occupied recognition: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5C6 959 339     HW: 5C6 959 339 
   Component: BF-Gewichtss.  H10 0027 
   Serial number: 6940000Y1000000NBM0O
   Coding: 303143

   Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354     HW: 5K0 959 354 
   Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V  H01 ---- 
   Serial number: 3572MSME34760555ZZZS

   Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
   Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354     HW: 5K0 959 354 
   Component: S.Sens.Beif.V  H01 ---- 
   Serial number: 3582MSME01682555ZZZQ

   Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
   Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A    HW: 5K0 959 351 A
   Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H  H01 ---- 
   Serial number: 3516KSME2F4F7C09ZZZA

   Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
   Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A    HW: 5K0 959 351 A
   Component: S.Sens.Beif.H  H01 ---- 
   Serial number: 3526KSME0C036309ZZZN

   Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
   Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A    HW: 5K0 959 659 A
   Component: F.Sens.Fahr  H01 ---- 
   Serial number: 3556LSME7D090B09ZZZ0

   Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
   Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A    HW: 5K0 959 659 A
   Component: F.Sens.Beif  H01 ---- 
   Serial number: 3566LSME75191009ZZZR

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
   Part No SW: 5C6 920 950 D    HW: 5C6 920 950 D
   Component: KOMBI         H07 0406  
   Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 270201
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00150
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
   ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod
   VCID: 2B55E12742F0EB46111-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533)       Labels: 6N0-909-901-6R.clb
   Part No SW: 6N0 909 901     HW: 5C0 937 087 A
   Component: GW-K-CAN TP20 0226  
   Coding: 102200
   Shop #: WSC 04200 444 124025
   VCID: F0EFB64B2356489EE43-80A5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 953 234     HW: 5K0 953 234 
   Component: IMMO          H07 0406  
   Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 000002
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00205
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
   ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VN35.rod
   VCID: EADBA4230D8AB24EAA7-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650)       Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
   Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C    HW: 5N0 035 342 C
   Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111  
   Revision: A1001003    Serial number: 7668463773    
   Coding: 010000
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 275D1D175618CF26F59-8072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503)       Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 035 164     HW: 1K0 035 164 
   Component: LOW NAR SDARS H13 0042  
   Revision: -----05S    Serial number: VWZ4Z6K3029467
   Coding: 0100040002
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: DFCDC5F7CEC8C7E64D9-808A

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
            000 - -
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100000
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 89
                    Mileage: 105486 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2047.14.22
                    Time: 09:07:44


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412)       Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
   Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C    HW: 7P6 035 730 C
   Component: TELEFON       H05 0440  
   Revision: 1B001001    Serial number: 00007668386352
   Coding: 0A00000000010100
   Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
   ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
   ROD: UHVNA.rod
   VCID: 326BFC4365DABA8E527-8067

No fault code found.

End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Sub'd. I've been getting the P0106 for a while now. Doesn't effect drivability and will show up every once and a while for the past few months. I haven't tried much to figure out whats causing it since it doesn't seem to be effecting anything. I was at the dealer a while ago for some warranty work and they checked it out along with an evap leak but said they couldn't find an issue.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

annerajb said:


> any idea for the P0106 Error and what could be causing it?


suggestion, remove the map sensor, clean it, then reinstall it.


----------

